# Fly Problem in the barn!



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

So yesterday my mare finally had her baby, unfortunately it had to be during the summer when temperatures get very hot here. I was advised to install misters to help cool the baby for the first few weeks because the baby won't be able to cool himself. So I installed them inside her barn stall and they work great. They keep the area much cooler than the outside and they love spending time in there. The problem is the misters seem to have attracted the flies. I thought they would have helped to keep the flies away but that's not what happened. I've been keeping her stall very clean and she prefers to poop outside anyway.

Does anyone else have this problem and what do you do to keep the flies down?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What kind of fly? There are different methods for different types. Are you talking about the typical house/stable type of fly or the large biting flies (ie horse and deer)?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

They're the small house/stable type. We don't see too many horse flies around here.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Until you can find a better system, like fly predators or something, I would hang up a bunch of fly traps & sticky tapes to alleviate the problem.


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

We use a feed through fly deterrent, traps, fly sheets and masks, and have used fly predators in the past. The flies can get *really* bad down here.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you have fans? Moving air helps keep the flies down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

we have a Country Vet fly sprayer in every stall..does a fabulous job...but I have no idea if these are ok around babies!


----------

